# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Xin tài liệu máy cắt dây Sodick

## dvcao123

Em đang học đứng máy cắt dây sodick. Có bác nào có tài liệu hướng dẫn máy cắt dây sodick ko ạ. làm ơn share cho em với. cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều

----------

